# Liter To C.I.?



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Got into a question tonight. Is the 5.7 liter a 350 C.I.?
Or more?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

It's a 346 c.i.
people tend to just round up since its easier
Like an LS2 is 364c.i.

I always kind of go off of the 60's GOATs
6.5 Litre = 400c.i.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

5.7 liter could be a 350. The LT1 and the L98 before it were 5.7 liter 350 cu inch. The LS2 is a 5.7 liter 346 cu inch and the LS6 is a 5.7 liter 346 cu inch engine. 

It gets real confusing. The old Ford 5.0 was really 302 cu inches which actually breaks down to under 4950cc so it should have been called a 4.9 liter. The problem was the truck 6 cylinder 300 cu inch engine was a 4.9 liter and they didn't want to have two 4.9 liters. Then GM had the Olds 307 and the Chevy 305 that were both 5.0 liters.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> The LS2 is a 5.7 liter 346 cu inch and the LS6 is a 5.7 liter 346 cu inch engine.


Um, the LS2 = 364ci.


----------



## ranbecs06 (Jan 3, 2007)

cubic inches X 0.0164 = liters
liters X 61.0237 = cubic inches

Why I still remember those formulae from college, I don't know...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> Um, the LS2 = 364ci.


oops good catch. I meant to say LS1 was 5.7L. 

Thanks.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

If it's any consolation, they round up when talking liters just like they do with CI.

My Saab is 2.0 liters (actually 1985 cc -- see? Rounding up...), or 121 Cu In, but it's kind of meaningless when you consider 22 psi of boost, then 8.0:1 compression. Displacement becomes less and less of a relavent number. It's more a discussion of volumetric efficiency. If you do the math, at 14.7 psi ambient presure at sea level, plus another 22 psi, we're now at 36.7 psi _actual_ pressure. You could make the argument that under full boost, the equivalent displacement is something like 302.09 Cu In, or 5.0 liters. 

That's why my little 2 liter Swedish motor beats a Mustang 5.0 pretty regularly. However I certainly don't expect it to take on a Goat! 

Btw, a great site for metric to SAE conversion, among hundreds of other conversions, can be found here: http://www.onlineconversion.com/

Jim Miller
'06 M6, 18" rims, Phantom Black, JSP gauge pack, JSP Bluetooth
'02 Saab 9-5 Aero SportWagon 2.3 Turbo
'93 Saab 900 Turbo Commemorative Edition #116 of 325, modified
'91 Saab 900 Turbo Special Edition, restored


----------

